# Sheetrock under basement steps



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Today, the GC told me that it was required to sheetrock the underside of basement steps and landings, whether or not the basement was finished. 1st time I had heard such a thing. I had to re-run a few wires I had stapled directly to the underside of the landing. (Only 2' 6" from slab). Has anyone else heard of this?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Nope, never heard of such. They do a couple different things in MD, so I've noticed. Had one inspector in Washington County, MD insist that using insulated staples in MD was their code. Is that true?


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Maybe in Washington county, I don't get that far west, work-wise. Didn't we discuss that one before?:whistling2: :laughing: 
According to the GC, Anne Arundel, Prince Georges, and Queen Anne counties are enforcing the sheetrock -under-steps. We do tons of work in AA co, and this is the first I heard. New thing, maybe?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I know that egress paths, such as stairs, need totally "fire coded" in multi-family occupancies. Is that what you have there?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

But if the basement ceiling is not fire rated what does this buy. Not saying they are right or wrong, but i have seen (as most of us have) inspectors enforcing parts of the code due to misguided concepts of why the code is in effect.

I have the highest regard for most inspectors and am not picking on any of them. BUT you ever notice how after a seminar some inspectors key in on items that in the past they ignored.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> I know that egress paths, such as stairs, need totally "fire coded" in multi-family occupancies. Is that what you have there?


No. Single family


----------



## shazam (Apr 16, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Nope, never heard of such. They do a couple different things in MD, so I've noticed. Had one inspector in Washington County, MD insist that using insulated staples in MD was their code. Is that true?


 

Go to the permits and inspections in that county and ask them for a copy of their supplemental code. Calvert county has one.
If it is not in there then he is wrong.


----------



## shazam (Apr 16, 2007)

brian john said:


> But if the basement ceiling is not fire rated what does this buy. Not saying they are right or wrong, but i have seen (as most of us have) inspectors enforcing parts of the code due to misguided concepts of why the code is in effect.
> 
> I have the highest regard for most inspectors and am not picking on any of them. BUT you ever notice how after a seminar some inspectors key in on items that in the past they ignored.


 
Had an inspector that honed in on my egress lighting.
(If everything else had been done with lamp cord, he would have cared less:laughing: )

Turns out, he had just gone to a full week of training on egress code!


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Thought I'd post a pic. Only a little over 2' between slab and framing. To be honest, I'm not all that worked up about it, just a little curious.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

That'll just be one of them little things to stick in the back of you head to ask a local inspector next time you see one.


----------

